# I have came to a conclusion!!!



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Well I have been watching him the last few days very closely-I have came to the conclusion it is time to uthanise him-It's unfair for him to live in a 125 gal-I do not have plans on upgrading and no one around here has a big enough tank to house him n e how-I would like to have this guy mounted I believe so I would like to do this the best possible way-N e help on this situation would be greatly appreciated!!!!! Thanks Ak


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

"olive oil and vodka" <--lol

What I really meant was clove oil and vodka. Its like putting him to sleep. Just don't freeze him.

Or, if you could find one, an ichthyologist with enough space could suffice









Cheese!
~QT


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Quantum_Theory said:


> "olive oil and vodka" <--lol
> 
> What I really meant was clove oil and vodka. Its like putting him to sleep. Just don't freeze him.
> 
> ...


Do you know the mixture for this method by n e chance!!! What do you think would be the best way to do this with a 24 inch aro or bigger!!!









Will I still be able to have him mounted as well if I use this method!!!


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

Its in the articles section, haven't actuallly tried it myself (let nature take its course):

Fish euthanasia methods

Author: Raptor

A bit of a nasty topic to discuss, but we all will encounter situations in which it's the best to euthanize a fish, because it is too sick/weakened to recover or too heavily injured by another fish, ammonia burns etc.

The easiest and most humane way I've found to put down a fish is to use a potion of 1 cc of oil of cloves and and 9 ccs of vodka mixed with one gallon of water. The size of the fish will determine how much you will need. You can double or triple the recipe as needed. The fish must be placed in a bucket with the potion in it. The fish will go to sleep in about 5 to 10 minutes let it sit in bucket for while to ensure it's death. This stuff doesen't make the fish suffer. It is similar to the way people get the lethal injection. The clove oil can be found at a pharmacy. Make sure to get the 100 percent oil not the 85 percent for toothaches.

I thought i would share this recipe to help others who are attached to their fish that need to be put down.

Another method is to place the injured dieing fish in a bucket of ice water then placing it in a freezer. It may take longer for the fish to die and it's a little more harsh, but it does the job.

The last method is cracking its skull with a hammer, or cracking it on a blunt object like a corner of a table. I don't prefer this method because it is pretty harsh.

Proper fish husbandry is our main concern, and like myself, I know we all want to do what's best for our fish: humanely ending the live of a fish is one of those things...

hope I helped AK









Cheese!
~QT


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Quantum_Theory said:


> Its in the articles section, haven't actuallly tried it myself (let nature take its course):
> 
> Fish euthanasia methods
> 
> ...


Yes that helped-Thanks Q-T,But what I need to know now is if I use this method it will it harm the body in n e way-I would like to have him mounted after this!!!!


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

y dont you get a big container and put him in there


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

hm, mounted (I wish I knew how, then I would Have my piranha lke that)

It shouldn't harm the body, its basically like falling asleep and dying (So don't worry, your fish won't explode lol ^^')

How do you mount a fish without it rotting/smelling? Do you have to salt it or something?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Quantum_Theory said:


> hm, mounted (I wish I knew how, then I would Have my piranha lke that)
> 
> It shouldn't harm the body, its basically like falling asleep and dying (So don't worry, your fish won't explode lol ^^')
> 
> How do you mount a fish without it rotting/smelling? Do you have to salt it or something?


I have no clue-I figured it was up to them after I killed it-I'm still learning on this subject


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

I think its like mummification. You remove the innerds and then you completely dunk it in salt (salt kills off parasites, bacteria and fungi)

I'm probably wrong since I've never done it and I really don't have a clue how. Its just a guess


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

How to prepare for sending for mounting: http://www.taxidermy.net/information/fish1.html
A brief how-to on doing fish, but no info on how to preserve skin for mount: http://www.mytaxidermy.com/howTo_fish.html

Has a different view on the care of a pre-taxidermied fish: http://www.dansfishtaxidermy.com/pages/281533/index.htm


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

AK..PM me DO NOT MESS THIS FISH UP WITH THIS MIX STUFF!!!!!!!!!......and I have found you a frog....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CrocKeeper said:


> AK..PM me DO NOT MESS THIS FISH UP WITH THIS MIX STUFF!!!!!!!!!......and I have found you a frog....


Sir-you have yourself a pm!!!


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

AK dont kill the aro. its one of the most beautiful fish ive ever seen, and its even less fair for him to live to be only half grown then poisoned. if need be, try to give him to an LFS. i would go as far as to put an ad up in a local paper for a 2' long silver aro to anyone with a 175+ gallon tank. there is always another way. it may be more difficult for you since you live in alaska, but MAYBE YOU COULD USE SOMETHING CHEAPER THAN A TANK!

GO TO WALMART AND GET THE LARGEST PLASTIC TUB THEY HAVE!!!!

IF THAT DOESNT WORK, THEN DIG A HOLE IN YOUR BASEMENT AND LINE IT WITH PLASTIC.


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Make a tank for him in your basement if you have one, don't just kill it.

How the f*ck do you even know he is suffering, I would rather live in a cramped as appartment for the rest of my life then have someone kill me just cause its too small.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

let him live AK! i think risking shipping him is better then sentenceing him to death. but if you feel that its right do what you gotta do. i just hope you think about it a little more.


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

i got it! buy two 6' and two 8' pieces of 1/2" plywood, screw them together and reinforce the wood with silicon, line it with sky blue plastic and put some sand and fake plants at the bottom. it would be beautiful, cheaper than a new fish tank, and the perfect habitat for your aro to live a long and healthy life so he can grow up big and strong and kick you in the nuts for even considering killing him!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Damnit man! get a livestock tank. their not that expensive and you van get them in sizes of 240+ Or a small pool type container. Don't kill him


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

Tell Crosshair to hit on it. It will die out of pity and embarassment for him.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

I think a mounted arowana would make a very unique display for your store.

I have never seen one mounted before and a quick Google search turned up nothing.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

gar~spaz said:


> I think a mounted arowana would make a very unique display for your store.
> 
> I have never seen one mounted before and a quick Google search turned up nothing.


Very true-But this guy would be on my wall at home-I am going to start calling the taxidermists around me today on seeing what needs to be done to complete this!!!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Damnit man! get a livestock tank. their not that expensive and you van get them in sizes of 240+ Or a small pool type container. Don't kill him


I know man-I just dont have the same resources up as everyone in the lower 48-I have learned my lesson on buying the bigger fish-No matter how much I like them I will stay away from them in the future!!!! I believe he will be mounted in the long run!!!!!









[/quote]

You're tellin me that no one up there keeps horses or any kind of livestock? Theres gotta be somewhere around there that has the Xl-large rubbermaid tubs.

Getting that fish mounted is going to run a grip. you will have to ship the carcas to a mounting company so they can make a mold and a copy from it.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> Damnit man! get a livestock tank. their not that expensive and you van get them in sizes of 240+ Or a small pool type container. Don't kill him


I know man-I just dont have the same resources up as everyone in the lower 48-I have learned my lesson on buying the bigger fish-No matter how much I like them I will stay away from them in the future!!!! I believe he will be mounted in the long run!!!!!









[/quote]

You're tellin me that no one up there keeps horses or any kind of livestock? Theres gotta be somewhere around there that has the Xl-large rubbermaid tubs.

Getting that fish mounted is going to run a grip. you will have to ship the carcas to a mounting company so they can make a mold and a copy from it.
[/quote]

Yeah there is-Just nothing big enough I would consider housing him in!!!! You would be surprised at the sh*t selection we have up here!!! And If I go the mounted route I am willing to spend however much it would cost!!!


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Take it easy on him, he lives in Alaska. There aren't many people there let alone people who want a 2' aro. Also a tank big enough for that fish would probably cost $5000 in Alalska. At least he's not dumping it in the local stream.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

maddyfish said:


> Take it easy on him, he lives in Alaska. There aren't many people there let alone people who want a 2' aro. Also a tank big enough for that fish would probably cost $5000 in Alalska. At least he's not dumping it in the local stream.


Thanks for the understanding man-most people dont have a damn clue what kinda finances has to be spent to even begin to play in this gamn up here-it's outrageous to say the least!!!!!


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

well, you have to do what you have to do i suppose. i know us telling you what you should when its that impossible is probly pissing you off a little. sorry for that, but it almost made me cry when i had to dispose of a telescope goldfish that i only had for a month... dont take this the wrong way, but i dont want to be in your shoes right now. and out of curiosity, how much would shipping cost?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

gar~spaz said:


> well, you have to do what you have to do i suppose. i know us telling you what you should when its that impossible is probly pissing you off a little. sorry for that, but it almost made me cry when i had to dispose of a telescope goldfish that i only had for a month... dont take this the wrong way, but i dont want to be in your shoes right now. and out of curiosity, how much would shipping cost?


it does piss me off in a big way too I might add-I have had excellent growth rate and my fish see care that most peoples fish could only dream of getting!!!!But yeah I guess that qualifies me as an asshole or something-Shipping would easily cost in the range of $300 to $400 bucks!!!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

maddyfish said:


> Take it easy on him, he lives in Alaska. There aren't many people there let alone people who want a 2' aro. Also a tank big enough for that fish would probably cost $5000 in Alalska. At least he's not dumping it in the local stream.


I'm not raggin on him. I'm just tossing out possible ways for him to be able to keep that monster fish. 
If I seemed harsh I hope it wasen't received in a demeaning manner. as it was not intended as such. Nothin but respect for the AK man.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> Take it easy on him, he lives in Alaska. There aren't many people there let alone people who want a 2' aro. Also a tank big enough for that fish would probably cost $5000 in Alalska. At least he's not dumping it in the local stream.


I'm not raggin on him. I'm just tossing out possible ways for him to be able to keep that monster fish. 
If I seemed harsh I hope it wasen't received in a demeaning manner. as it was not intended as such. Nothin but respect for the AK man.
[/quote]

You know I love ya man!!!







Only very little have I took in a negative manner-Most peoples answers I respect!!!!









I do understand people would love to have this guy or would love to see me keep him as well-but it's just not the life I am happy with giving him-


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

then make it quick i suppose. but damn, that much for shipping?! but you would need all the thermal containers and a big ass box. oh well, i tried but it seems there realy is no other way. ive gawked at your fish ever since i arrived here and i know he will be missed not only by you, but everyone who has seen the pics of the beast.

i dont want to add to the bad news, i may in fact not be bad at all, but what about your fire eel? what are you going to do with it if it gets too large?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

gar~spaz said:


> then make it quick i suppose. but damn, that much for shipping?! but you would need all the thermal containers and a big ass box. oh well, i tried but it seems there realy is no other way. ive gawked at your fish ever since i arrived here and i know he will be missed not only by you, but everyone who has seen the pics of the beast.
> 
> i dont want to add to the bad news, i may in fact not be bad at all, but what about your fire eel? what are you going to do with it if it gets too large?


Yeah I have tried just about everything to beable to keep this guy-But it's not happening!!!!Yeah It will be very hard to put him down-But I guess it's better than the so called suffering he would be getting if I didn't!!!!

Fire eel-Them passed away well over a year and a half ago-But my tire track on other hand I dont think he will reach big enough to out grow my 125 gal-He has plenty of room in there-Even at the size he is currently sitting at-I would say he would have to reach at least 40 to 45 inches before I ever got rid of him-And I just dont see that happening!!!









Yeah shipping up to hear is not that bad-but to get n e thing shipped from here will kill a person


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

at least he'll die happy. fish do not feel pain correct?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

gar~spaz said:


> at least he'll die happy. fish do not feel pain correct?


Your guess is as good as mine sir!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just got quoted at $17.50 an inch- Thats $530 to have this guy mounted!!!!Damn this is gonna cost me a pretty penney-Better be worth every damn penney too!!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

give him to an aquarium or something man


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

drive your ass down here and go halfsies on a Uhaul to cali... tank prices are a ball buster here too man, and i feel your pain! sorry bout the fish... but it would look sweet as a wall piece with those 1.5" googley eyes you stick on... being chased by a shoal of mounted reds with giant googley eyes








http://three.flash-gear.com/eye/eye.php?c=f&o=1&id=468439&k=13505228&w=640&h=480


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Trigga said:


> drive your ass down here and go halfsies on a Uhaul to cali... tank prices are a ball buster here too man, and i feel your pain! sorry bout the fish... but it would look sweet as a wall piece with those 1.5" googley eyes you stick on... being chased by a shoal of mounted reds with giant googley eyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That maid my day man-Thanks-I dont think this guy is getting a wall mount-i'm new at this so I am unasure at the correct termanology!!!!Sorry


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

holy sh*t! 530$??!?!?! thats unreal! what about plywood? how much does it cost down there?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

gar~spaz said:


> holy sh*t! 530$??!?!?! thats unreal! what about plywood? how much does it cost down there?


I dont buy plywood-so I dont have a clue man!!! And from people I have been talking too-$530 is a decent price-I will have some pics pretty soon of the kind of work this guy does-When I have these I will share them and go from there with everyone and go from there!!!! I'm a begginer at this so it will be slow going and it is all a learning process for me-So just bear(sp) with me everyone!!!!







i want to do this sooner than later so hopefully this wil go quickly and smoothly!!!!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

gar~spaz said:


> holy sh*t! 530$??!?!?! thats unreal! what about plywood? how much does it cost down there?


unless you are santa claus himself, nobody refers to where AK lives as "down" anywhere... he lives in alaska, so probibally expensive after shipping all the ways to bumfuk-egypt... beings gas prices are also high







hurricane season also made wood expensive last year so...


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Thats a shame AK, I really feel for ya.

But, if it makes you feel any better, your fish really isn't _that_ special. I see silvers all the time, and with proper care, they could all turn out like yours. So, even though you love this fish, maybe ten years down the road when you have a proper tank I am sure you could get another that you will love just as much. On the other hand, I think this mount idea sounds quite nice, maybe with is in a slight S shape with a body in a slight U mounted on a piece of driftwood. I think that would be a great way to honor the beauty of arrowannas, plus, I bet you would have one of he first to ever be mounted.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Thats a shame AK, I really feel for ya.
> 
> But, if it makes you feel any better, your fish really isn't _that_ special. I see silvers all the time, and with proper care, they could all turn out like yours. So, even though you love this fish, maybe ten years down the road when you have a proper tank I am sure you could get another that you will love just as much. On the other hand, I think this mount idea sounds quite nice, maybe with is in a slight S shape with a body in a slight U mounted on a piece of driftwood. I think that would be a great way to honor the beauty of arrowannas, plus, I bet you would have one of he first to ever be mounted.


Thanks Tibs-i know he isn't "special"-But just let me know if i am wrong here but I think I am also one of the first to grow one from a youngin to this size in under a year and a half though-Thats where the "special"comes into play for me at least!!!!-I will probably never invest into n ething bigger than my 125 gal-it's just not worth it up here-There is a 300 gal for sale locally but the want $3000 for it-It is strictly a bare tank-Nothing else-I'm not ready to invest that kind of money into a tank-I just have other priorities at the moment-My daughter will come before n e tank!!!No thought on that one!!!!! Yeah the mount should be nice-i just need to make sure to have everything in check first-I'm new to this so I dont want to get it all screwed up from the get go-But acouple members here have been working very hard with me on this subject-And I believe with there help it will turn out looking great by the end of all of this!!!!You damn good and well I'll keep everyone updated on this subject!!! Thanks for the input Tibs It's always greatly appreciated sir!!!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Thats a shame AK, I really feel for ya.
> 
> But, if it makes you feel any better, your fish really isn't _that_ special. I see silvers all the time, and with proper care, they could all turn out like yours. So, even though you love this fish, maybe ten years down the road when you have a proper tank I am sure you could get another that you will love just as much. On the other hand, I think this mount idea sounds quite nice, maybe with is in a slight S shape with a body in a slight U mounted on a piece of driftwood. I think that would be a great way to honor the beauty of arrowannas, plus, I bet you would have one of he first to ever be mounted.


Thanks Tibs-i know he isn't "special"-But just let me know if i am wrong here but I think I am also one of the first to grow one from a youngin to this size in under a year and a half though-Thats where the "special"comes into play for me at least!!!!-I will probably never invest into n ething bigger than my 125 gal-it's just not worth it up here-There is a 300 gal for sale locally but the want $3000 for it-It is strictly a bare tank-Nothing else-I'm not ready to invest that kind of money into a tank-I just have other priorities at the moment-My daughter will come before n e tank!!!No thought on that one!!!!! Yeah the mount should be nice-i just need to make sure to have everything in check first-I'm new to this so I dont want to get it all screwed up from the get go-But acouple members here have been working very hard with me on this subject-And I believe with there help it will turn out looking great by the end of all of this!!!!You damn good and well I'll keep everyone updated on this subject!!! Thanks for the input Tibs It's always greatly appreciated sir!!!
[/quote]

Yeah I hope I didn't rub you the wrong way there, because your arrow was amazing, but I guess I was trying to belittle the situation for you.

Make sure you post a good pic of the mount once its finished, then again, I don't think you are known for not showing pictures any time :laugh:


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Tibs said:


> Thats a shame AK, I really feel for ya.
> 
> But, if it makes you feel any better, your fish really isn't _that_ special. I see silvers all the time, and with proper care, they could all turn out like yours. So, even though you love this fish, maybe ten years down the road when you have a proper tank I am sure you could get another that you will love just as much. On the other hand, I think this mount idea sounds quite nice, maybe with is in a slight S shape with a body in a slight U mounted on a piece of driftwood. I think that would be a great way to honor the beauty of arrowannas, plus, I bet you would have one of he first to ever be mounted.


Thanks Tibs-i know he isn't "special"-But just let me know if i am wrong here but I think I am also one of the first to grow one from a youngin to this size in under a year and a half though-Thats where the "special"comes into play for me at least!!!!-I will probably never invest into n ething bigger than my 125 gal-it's just not worth it up here-There is a 300 gal for sale locally but the want $3000 for it-It is strictly a bare tank-Nothing else-I'm not ready to invest that kind of money into a tank-I just have other priorities at the moment-My daughter will come before n e tank!!!No thought on that one!!!!! Yeah the mount should be nice-i just need to make sure to have everything in check first-I'm new to this so I dont want to get it all screwed up from the get go-But acouple members here have been working very hard with me on this subject-And I believe with there help it will turn out looking great by the end of all of this!!!!You damn good and well I'll keep everyone updated on this subject!!! Thanks for the input Tibs It's always greatly appreciated sir!!!
[/quote]

Yeah I hope I didn't rub you the wrong way there, because your arrow was amazing, but I guess I was trying to belittle the situation for you.

Make sure you post a good pic of the mount once its finished, then again, I don't think you are known for not showing pictures any time :laugh:
[/quote]
i was just trying to bust your balls Tibs-i totally understood what you were trying to do there-it is or was greatly appreciated man!!!! You know i will post pics of the finished product!!!!At least on fury n e how


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Just got quoted at $17.50 an inch- Thats $530 to have this guy mounted!!!!Damn this is gonna cost me a pretty penney-Better be worth every damn penney too!!!


Holy sh*t. No wonder I couldn't find any pictures of mounted arowanas on the internet. i still think it would be a truely unique mount.

[EDIT] Finally, I found a pic for you.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> Just got quoted at $17.50 an inch- Thats $530 to have this guy mounted!!!!Damn this is gonna cost me a pretty penney-Better be worth every damn penney too!!!


Holy sh*t. No wonder I couldn't find any pictures of mounted arowanas on the internet. i still think it would be a truely unique mount.

[EDIT] Finally, I found a pic for you.








[/quote]

Damn your good sir-Thanks for taking the time to find that for us to look at!!!! Yeah when I can manage to get a damn day off I will go and talk to the guy more about this!!!! Yeah it will be interesting to see how this turns out!!!


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> holy sh*t! 530$??!?!?! thats unreal! what about plywood? how much does it cost down there?


unless you are santa claus himself, nobody refers to where AK lives as "down" anywhere... he lives in alaska, so probibally expensive after shipping all the ways to bumfuk-egypt... beings gas prices are also high







hurricane season also made wood expensive last year so...
[/quote]

it depends on which direction your going. since the earth is spherical anywhere can be down or up from anywhere else. but yeah, im retarded.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

gar~spaz said:


> holy sh*t! 530$??!?!?! thats unreal! what about plywood? how much does it cost down there?


unless you are santa claus himself, nobody refers to where AK lives as "down" anywhere... he lives in alaska, so probibally expensive after shipping all the ways to bumfuk-egypt... beings gas prices are also high







hurricane season also made wood expensive last year so...
[/quote]

it depends on which direction your going. since the earth is spherical anywhere can be down or up from anywhere else. but yeah, im retarded.
[/quote]
you can only go north so far... then you cross the pole and begin traveling south again... you dont go down to the north pole, and up to the south....i see your point but either way up is down and down is up... you follow?


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

we are both correct in a sence. the earths geographical north is its magnetic south. which one were you talking about?


----------

